# milled some walnut today



## jimmyjames (Mar 3, 2013)

Well we got 3 logs milled today, got a late start, me and the mill owner always get carried away in wood conversations.... talked for probably 3 hours before even started the mill... 1 of the logs was a monster at 29" but when it was felled it split in half!! So we milled the good half and got 160 board feet of 8/4 boards, the next log was a smaller one at 24" and was so straight and clear we cut that into 4/4 and 8/4 boards, yielded abou150 ish feet. The last log was a 22" and 18 feet long, cut that one into 8/4live edge slabs and then i cut those slabs down to coffee table lengths, one end of the log had a nice crotch and yielded some really nice crotch figure. Unfortunately i cant get any pictures of the piles of lumber, too dark out but will get some tomorrow, but i did however get some while milling

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-03_11-09-39_839_zpsa0592143.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-03_11-09-17_42_zps3fb3f4cc.jpg

Mill owner moving some lumber while i play with my camera....

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-03_13-39-56_382_zps43f45c25.jpg

Little crotch :)
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-03_11-04-36_998_zpsa1c9d39b.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 3, 2013)

I still have 13 logs left to mill and about 40 crotches i want to cut into coffee table tops and gunstock blanks. After that it will be some boxelder that i have yet to fell and then maybe a sweet gum if i can get the logs from the owner.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 5, 2013)

Heres some crotch slabs that i had milled last weekend, some rat tail figure, some feathering, this is just a small crotch, this weekend we will mill some bigger ones. 
http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-05_10-15-32_838_zpsbdfc77b3.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-05_10-15-43_239_zps11fe717a.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2013)

Keep the pics coming, they are really cool. I enjoy seeing other peoples milling.


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice striping on that last crotch. I'd buy a rifle stock blank from you milled from one of those crotches. Let me know if you ever plan on selling any. Gary


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 6, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Nice striping on that last crotch. I'd buy a rifle stock blank from you milled from one of those crotches. Let me know if you ever plan on selling any. Gary



Yes i do actually plan on selling some gun stock blanks, i took a load of slabs out to my families farm today to store them away for a while and thats where i had a few side dump loads of walnut crotch logs dumped, i counted how many crotches i have and theres 149 of them, some ranging from 16" on the main trunk up to 34" on the main trunk. Im going mill some of them at 2 1/4 or 2 1/2" just for gunstock blanks. When i do have these milled i am going to pay the mill owner to bring his mill down so i dont have to haul logs and slabs back and forth with a 50 mile round trip.... Just out of curiousity do you prefer 2 1/2" thick on your blanks?


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 7, 2013)

I send blanks to Macon Gunstocks in MO to get made into semi-finished stocks. They insist on 2 1/2" thick stock. I usually mill mine 2 3/4", then hit both sides with 100 grit to remove milling lines. That usually leaves it right at 2 1/2" and make for a nice looking blank you can sell.

After seeing all your walnut pics, I think I want to move to Iowa!! Gary


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 7, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> JimmyJames Walnut Emporium... Because That Ain't Firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> Please join us at tonight regular 8pm meeting of WHA. tonights meeting is step 7. Some of it actually IS firewood. You can't keep every little scrap. :lolol:



Oh yes i can


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 8, 2013)

Enjoyed the posts boys! Lots of good information and some beautiful wood.

Graybeard


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 17, 2013)

Did some late night stacking and stickering yesterday, finished up this morning, gave them all a 2nd coat of anchoreal as well. Got about 2000 board feet home, about another 2500 to go and then its sawing crotches time

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-16_19-51-37_126_zps3f201633.jpg


http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-16_19-51-52_972_zpsf76e8ab1.jpg


----------

